# HDMI problem



## LMart11 (Apr 6, 2006)

After 6+ weeks of waiting, I finally got my 622 installed today. So far so good except some issues with the HDMI output. The technician hooked up the receiver with the component instead of HDMI. I went out and bought an HDMI from Radioshack. Wow! Great difference. 
The issue is that when I turn off the TV and turn it back on say 1 hour afterwards, the picture is gone. The sound is there, but no picture. The "workaround" I found is to unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back again. Great... given the cable is behind my gigantic TV requiring 2 strong men to move it... 
I called Dish and they said there are known software issues with the 622 and HDMI. Does anybody else experience the same? For now, I am back to components... :nono2:


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

LMart11 said:


> After 6+ weeks of waiting, I finally got my 622 installed today. So far so good except some issues with the HDMI output. The technician hooked up the receiver with the component instead of HDMI. I went out and bought an HDMI from Radioshack. Wow! Great difference.
> The issue is that when I turn off the TV and turn it back on say 1 hour afterwards, the picture is gone. The sound is there, but no picture. The "workaround" I found is to unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back again. Great... given the cable is behind my gigantic TV requiring 2 strong men to move it...
> I called Dish and they said there are known software issues with the 622 and HDMI. Does anybody else experience the same? For now, I am back to components... :nono2:


A quick forum search will tell you, YES.

-Casey


----------



## LMart11 (Apr 6, 2006)

I found a better workaround. I have both components and HDMI hooked up. After turning on my TV, I just need to switch to components and then back to HDMI. It just takes a second and is better than having to unplug/plug a cable...


----------



## ctshead (Jan 3, 2006)

I am running a 35 foot HDMI cable from the 622 to my HIDEF LCD TV with great success so far. I was skeptical that a $48 cable (35' long) would work at all (from monoprice.com), since HDMI cables typically cost much more. Im really lovin the whole HDMI concept. I wish my TV had 2 HDMI inputs.
I run my DVD player thru the YPbPr input (35' also)


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ctshead said:


> I am running a 35 foot HDMI cable from the 622 to my HIDEF LCD TV with great success so far. I was skeptical that a $48 cable (35' long) would work at all (from monoprice.com), since HDMI cables typically cost much more. Im really lovin the whole HDMI concept. I wish my TV had 2 HDMI inputs.
> I run my DVD player thru the YPbPr input (35' also)


Do like I did and get an HDMI switch if you want to run two HDMI components to a TV with only one HDMI input.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, my 622 was working perfect for almost a month over HDMI with my 35ft cable to my panny pj and even HDMI to DVI dongle. Last night there was no output, I wiggled the cable still nothing, I was trying to open the door to do a master reset and it started working, just tapping the door to open it. This morning no HDMI out and even a reset didn't get it. I will try a shorter cable, but what a pain. I just got everything configured the way I wanted it.:nono2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

What specific convertor to I need to go from the 622 to my DVI only input TV. I have it connected to the DVI cable from my 921 presently. So what I am asking do I need male to male to make that DVI cable go into the 622?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> What specific convertor to I need to go from the 622 to my DVI only input TV. I have it connected to the DVI cable from my 921 presently. So what I am asking do I need male to male to make that DVI cable go into the 622?


You need an HDMI-DVI cable. They are easily found alongside the standard HDMI-HDMI cable. Dish used to include an HDMI-DVI-HDMI hybrid cable (my 942 came with one). You could also get an adapter, but for about the same price you might as well get a single piece cable.

http://www.computercablestore.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=484


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Well it is official, my HDTV output died I tried 3 different cables a monitor and my pj and no output is displayed. I tried rebooting and a hard un plug. Still nothing. Looks like I have to call dish now. How do I get my saved shows backed up so I can exchange units?


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

LMart11 said:


> After 6+ weeks of waiting, I finally got my 622 installed today. So far so good except some issues with the HDMI output. The technician hooked up the receiver with the component instead of HDMI. I went out and bought an HDMI from Radioshack. Wow! Great difference.
> The issue is that when I turn off the TV and turn it back on say 1 hour afterwards, the picture is gone. The sound is there, but no picture. The "workaround" I found is to unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back again. Great... given the cable is behind my gigantic TV requiring 2 strong men to move it...
> I called Dish and they said there are known software issues with the 622 and HDMI. Does anybody else experience the same? For now, I am back to components... :nono2:


I have heard others talk about problems like yours. Something to do with the handshake between components using the HDMI cable. Seems like I've read that most of the problems can be resolved by turning on the Box first and then the TV.

Hey LMart11, Was there really a big difference in PQ by using HDMI over component? I have been tossing the idea around... I just got Component and went directly to TV and it is a great picture in HD, but SD still needs some improvement on my Sony KDSR50XBR1. But with the associated problems using HDMI, I have been reluctent to spend the money on a cable.

Ron


----------



## steveandttracy7 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the vip series, but a 211. I had the same problem with no video on hdmi output. I spent a number of times on the phone with Dish tech support. They kept telling me it was a software issue. Two new software revisions came out and still no resolution to my problem. I contacted Dish's dispute resolution team and he immediately sent me out a new receiver and I have had NO problem with the new receiver. Its working perfectly. I believe its a hardware issue, not a software issue. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

steveandttracy7 said:


> I have the vip series, but a 211. I had the same problem with no video on hdmi output. I spent a number of times on the phone with Dish tech support. They kept telling me it was a software issue. Two new software revisions came out and still no resolution to my problem. I contacted Dish's dispute resolution team and he immediately sent me out a new receiver and I have had NO problem with the new receiver. Its working perfectly. I believe its a hardware issue, not a software issue. But this is just my opinion.


Argh! Shades of the D* HR10-250 Tivo HD DVR. I have one. It had several HDMI problems, some software, one hardware. The hardware problem was caused by solder joint failures on the internal HDMI board. That was finally fixed. The known HDMI software problems were also fixed in the second (and last) software update D* provided.

The HDMI/HDCP spec is insanely complex. There are handshakes that occur between connected units when either side turns on. Plenty of TV's and other HDMI devices have problems of their own, so it isn't a sure bet that it's the 622 causing the problem.

I'm just counting the days until my HR10 dies so I can dump it and D*; just hope the 622 issues are resolved by then!


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I beleive this is why they are calling it the HDTV connection instead of HDMI. For DISH to get the HDMI logo they need to pass very rigid tests. Seems to me they may be haveing problems in this area.


----------



## LMart11 (Apr 6, 2006)

ASOT said:


> I have heard others talk about problems like yours. Something to do with the handshake between components using the HDMI cable. Seems like I've read that most of the problems can be resolved by turning on the Box first and then the TV.
> 
> Hey LMart11, Was there really a big difference in PQ by using HDMI over component? I have been tossing the idea around... I just got Component and went directly to TV and it is a great picture in HD, but SD still needs some improvement on my Sony KDSR50XBR1. But with the associated problems using HDMI, I have been reluctent to spend the money on a cable.
> 
> Ron


In my opinion, there is a HUGE difference in PQ by using HDMI over component. The HD picture is great with component and awesome with HDMI. For SD, it's good with components and better with HDMI. My TV is a Magnavox 50ML8105D 50" Widescreen DLP HDTV.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks LTMart11.

I just may have to try it... SD is killing me. I mean I can get used to it... but it really seems like it could be better.

Ron


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's the same problem the 921 had initially with HDCP (over DVI instead of HDMI), where the TV is turned off and the receiver tries to talk to it and winds up barfing and disabling the output. This was particularly a problem when everything was being turned on at roughly the same time. I believe they resolved this on the 921 by making the receiver try again every few seconds if it failed to get a good handshake when it was first taken out of sleep mode.


----------

